# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  iFree Box for IOS Devices update parameter,like SN WIFI MAC,BT MAC,LCD CODE without open mobile

## mohamed73

*This is a hardware box for boot the IOS Devices enable to diag mode* *with this without open mobile you can repair the itunes flash error
you can update the IOS Devices SN\WIFI\BT\LCD\camera.... 
This Box support Iphone 6~Iphone X
and also the Ipad with this kind cpu*  
Software download link : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

